# It looks just like....



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A telefunken U47...... With leather


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Forgive me, (without coffee) me no understandie. Please explain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

you'll hear it at the 5:47 mark.

[video=youtube;4UhO8x-UXbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UhO8x-UXbY[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great song. The harp solo is crazy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

one of the (actually only) zappa tunes I can play.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I used to do Peaches en Regalia. In fact, I played it is as a portion of my audition to get into college.

Fortunately I had a very talented pianist accompanying me. It was a very challenging piece to play.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Forgive me, (without coffee) me no understandie. Please explain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't get it either, even after listening to the video. 

Is that Dweezil holding the mic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Forgive me, (without coffee) me no understandie. Please explain.





Diablo said:


> I don't get it either, even after listening to the video.


 a metaphor for a large dildo. it refers to the u47 microphone made by the German company 
called Telefunken, it was originally used by Frank Zappa in his album Joe's garage (Crew Slut). 
the cylindrical shape plus the fact that the name sounds like fucken you, lend to the humour.


Larry: we got a present for you
marry: what is it, what are you ganna give me 
Larry: it looks just like a Telefunken u47... you'll love it 
marry: with leather?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> a metaphor for a large dildo. it refers to the u47 microphone made by the German company
> called Telefunken, it was originally used by Frank Zappa in his album Joe's garage (Crew Slut).
> the cylindrical shape plus the fact that the name sounds like fucken you, lend to the humour.
> 
> ...


thanks for clearing that up...I got the mic part, but the humour went way over my head re: dildo, leather.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

Diablo said:


> thanks for clearing that up...I got the mic part, but the humour went way over my head re: dildo, leather.


marry's totally into leather.


----------

